# Canon USA Opens New Midwest Service Center



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16254"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16254">Tweet</a></div>
<p>MELVILLE, N.Y., April 1, 2014 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the expansion of its service facilities with the opening of a new service and support center in Itasca, Ill. This facility, located just outside of Chicago, will provide comprehensive product repair and maintenance of Canon’s professional products to Cinema, Platinum, and Gold level members of Canon’s Professional Services (CPS) program, and owners of Canon professional broadcast lenses.</p>
<p>The Itasca facility features repair and maintenance operations for Canon’s extensive lineup of professional cameras, including Cinema EOS and EOS Digital SLR cameras, high-definition camcorders, and all of Canon’s lenses, including EF series photography lenses, Cinema lenses and broadcast lenses. Repair operations at the facility include four state-of-the-art camera body and lens adjustment rooms, Canon’s most advanced adjustment and calibration equipment, spare parts inventory, and experienced repair staff.</p>
<p>“The new Itasca Professional Service and Support Center is a testament to the growth and demand of Canon’s professional imaging products and the local support needed for imaging professionals working in or around Chicago,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A. “We believe in providing industry-leading support where our professional photography, cinema, broadcast and television production customers work so that we can return their products to the original factory condition and operation as quickly as possible.”</p>
<p>The Itasca facility is Canon’s third service facility exclusively available to professional clients, joining the Canon Hollywood Professional Technology & Support Center, located in Hollywood, Calif., and the New York/New Jersey service and support center, located in Ridgefield Park, N.J. These facilities provide local support to key markets and deliver an average in-house repair process time of less than three days.</p>
<p>An advance reservation is required for all service and support requests handled by the Itasca, Hollywood, and Ridgefield Park facilities. Canon Professional Services (CPS) Cinema, Platinum and Gold level members can make a reservation via the CPS hotline by calling 1 (888) CPS-4540. Non-CPS owners of Cinema EOS, professional video cameras and broadcast lenses can also request an appointment by calling 1 (855) CINE EOS.</p>
<p>Additional camera and lens service facilities for both professional and consumer clients are located in Jamesburg, N.J., Irvine, Calif., and Newport News, Va.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## manhattanboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Dang, these April fools jokes are killing me.
They are all things that Canon should be doing...releasing a new high spec'd camera, opening up service centers.
If Canon would actually follow through on the April fools jokes...


----------



## dcm (Apr 1, 2014)

manhattanboy said:


> Dang, these April fools jokes are killing me.
> They are all things that Canon should be doing...releasing a new high spec'd camera, opening up service centers.
> If Canon would actually follow through on the April fools jokes...



This one actually is true. One of two Canon press releases today. http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=20

Maybe companies should have a moratorium on real press releases on April 1...


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2014)

Since Canon already has a service center in Itasca, IL, I can believe this one is real. Makes sense to add a service center outside Chicago.

Great news for me - it is less than 50 miles from my house so I can drop off my equipment to be serviced.


----------



## bbasiaga (Apr 1, 2014)

This is good news. I'm just on the Indiana side, and that's 70miles from here. So, about 5 days in traffic.  I need to send my 5d in for a clean and check soon too. I could priority mail that bad boy and it would be overnight shipping!

Brian


----------



## DigitalDivide (Apr 1, 2014)

Woohoo - jackpot for me! 8) Itasca is only a few minutes drive from where I work. Time for me to join CPS I think. I had been contemplating getting a membership until they reduced the loaner lens period. With a facility virtually next door that should no longer be an issue, assuming they will warehouse some of the loaner equipment there.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 2, 2014)

Exciting i have been an digital imaging tech for canon for over 15 years and look forward to having my equipment locally serviced. There is a Sigma service center near there also. Yeah. That facility is nice. I get to play with all the high end printing equipment while my gear gets serviced


----------



## brett b (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about this. After reading the press release I was hoping it wasn't an April fools joke. 
I was just about to send a 1D IV for a clean and check so I can sell it. Haven't used it in at least a year. Now I can drive it over with my 1Dx and have them both done at the same time.


----------



## mpphoto (Apr 2, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Exciting i have been an digital imaging tech for canon for over 15 years and look forward to having my equipment locally serviced. There is a Sigma service center near there also. Yeah. That facility is nice. I get to play with all the high end printing equipment while my gear gets serviced


I looked up the location of that Sigma service center in Elk Grove Village, and it appears to be around the corner from a Canon service center where I had a warranty repair on my PowerShot S5 IS several years ago. It was nice to be able to drop off my camera in-person. It looks like the place that handles Sigma repairs also does some sort of Canon repairs now. Maybe they took over for the Canon center I went to.

The new Itasca center is only 30 mins away from me. CPS membership is more appealing now.


----------

